
Inside VW’s Campaign of Trickery - frgtpsswrdlame
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/06/business/inside-vws-campaign-of-trickery.html?src=me
======
GrumpyNl
And not one car less is sold, Everybody keeps buying these cars from these
crooks like there is no tomorrow. Why are they still able to sell cars in
California with these measurements.

